# does anybody know what this is?



## Az Turnings (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello I have 3 small pieces of what I think are curly walnut? Anybody got ideas on what I could use these for and what type of wood they are?? All input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

My guess would be walnut crotch

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Apr 30, 2016)

@Mike1950 would can you make out of it? It is only 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2016)

Make a small keepsake box. Or ring box.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 30, 2016)

A fire

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

Az Turnings said:


> @Mike1950 would can you make out of it? It is only 1/4 inch thick.



a lid for one thing



 

walnut crotch is beautiful wood

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## phinds (May 1, 2016)

I agree w/ Mike; walnut crotch.


----------



## rocky1 (May 1, 2016)

Black Walnut crotch is so under rated by most that it isn't even remotely funny. It holds such subtle elegance that it doesn't inspire the awe it truly should.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

